

Neura is revolutionizing IOT and needs your help to do so - theneura

Neura understands people and their habits, creating their physical graph and later allowing their devices and people in their life to subscribe to events in their lives. Think about it – you leave your home, we’ll make sure the oven is off; you&#x27;re on your way home from your daily run, we’ll set your Nest to the perfect temperature. The opportunities to simplify and improve your life are countless.<p>We&#x27;re now looking for beta testers on Android and iOS to help us shape and define the next best thing in IOT. To apply: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;rRy35l
======
angersock
So, _even more_ ubiquitous surveillance?

~~~
theneura
As a user, you'll have full control over the data that we can access, who's
notified etc. In the right context, and with your permission, it isn't
necessarily a bad thing.

